# Question about 'Roaring"



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

SO many school horses I've ridden have blown like that at the canter, especially just coming back from spelling. I think whistling/roaring is a bit more like a wheezy sound and is made when they breath IN, whereas blowing is made when they breathe OUT.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you evil horse 

Many of the horses I schooled on when I was taking lessons also made this sound. All I could think while reading about roaring was "they couldn't breathe and no one told me?!" ha ha.

Drifter definitely makes his noise as he exhales, so I am going to assume its high blowing and not roaring. It makes counting strides to a jump pretty darn easy thats for sure! Thank you again for clarifying. i didn't wanna write it off as "oh thats ok he's just high blowing" and have it turn out they were just 2 terms for the same condition and equal in their connotation.

I appreciate it!


----------

